# Info on Denon DCT-R1



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi all, I just got this unit and did the repairs on it to get it up and running. Nice unit I must say, but the one thing that I don't like is that it will not tune US frequencies for the tuner. I can live with that, but being the kind of guy I am would like to use the radio also.
I would like to get the info to do the change out for the unit, and if I could also get a schematic, or service manual for the unit, that would be ideal.

I love fixing this stuff, this unit is so cool looking, and it does sound good as well. There is one small blemish on the front face, but it cant be seen when installed, it is the black anodized face, and it is just about perfect. 
anyway, any help with the mods would be appreciated.


----------

